# معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 ديسمبر 2009)

_معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي للصناعات البترولية_​

​_تشكل المركبات الهيدروكربونية النسبة العظمى من الملوثات الموجودة في مياه الصرف الناتجة عن الصناعات البترولية , ويضاف لها بعض المركبات الأخرى منها : المركبات العضوية ( كحمض السلفونيك ) - والمركبات الكبرتيية - وأملاح الصوديوم..‏ _
_ويحدث التلوث بالمواد البترولية بسبب المخلفات الناتجة عن الصناعات البترولية أو نتيجة الحوادث المؤدية الى تدفق كميات من النفط , ويمكن تجزئة مراحل الصناعات البترولية الى :‏ _

_أ- مرحلة الانتاج : حيث تستخدم المياه في مرحلة انتاج النفط بشكل واسع , كما أن البترول الخام يحوي على نسبة من المياه , وتنفصل تلك المياه بالتبخر عن درجة حرارة 50 - 90 درجة مئوية وتحوي المياه الناتجة على 5ر0 - 2 غ/ل من المواد الهيدروكربونية .‏ _

_ب- نقل النفط : ينتج عن عملية نقل النفط بواسطة الناقلات كميات كبيرة من المياه الملوثة بالمركبات الهيدروكربونية , وتكون تلك المياه متواجدة داخل النفط المنقول , وتنفصل عنه أثناء عملية النقل , كما يتم تنظيف ناقلات النفط بعد تفريغها ويكون ماء التنظيف محملاً بالمواد المنظفة والمحلات العضوية.‏ _

_ج¯ - مياه صرف ناتجة عن مصافي النفط : تتكون مياه الصرف الناتجة عن مصافي النفط من أنواع مختلفة في حمولتها من المركبات البترولية وفي نوعية تلك المركبات .‏ _
_طرق المعالجة‏ _

_1- الازالة الأولية للزيوت : تستعمل أجهزة مختلفة للتخلص الأولي من الزيوت وتوضع تلك الأجهزة في مدخل محطة التنقية .‏ _

_2- أحواض ازالة الزيوت : تعطي المرحلة الأولى من إزالة الزيوت ماء يحوي على 25 - 100 ملغ/ ل من المواد الهيدروكربونية , لذلك يجب اتمام العملية وتخفيض نسبة هذه المواد الى أقل من 20 ملغ / ل لتصبح متناسبة مع القوانين العامة لطرحها ضمن المياه السطحية أو لمعالجتها بالطرق الحيوية.‏ _

_3- إزالة الكبريت : يتم التخلص من الكبريت المنحل في مياه الصرف الناتجة عن الصناعات البترولية بواسطة البخار أو الأكسدة البطيئة بواسطة الهواء .‏ _
_4- المعالجة الحيوية : تستخدم طرق المعالجة الحيوية في معالجة مياه الصرف الناتجة عن الصناعات البترولية بعد أن يتم التخلص من الفحوم الهيدروجينية والمواد السامة والمعادن الثقيلة ..‏ _
_صناعات التخليق العضوي‏ _
_تستخدم المركبات البسيطة الناتجة عن تقطير الزيوت أو البترول كالايتيلين والبروبلين والفينول في صناعات أكثر تعقيداً كالبلاستيك والأصبغة والدهانات والمواد اللاصقة والمواد الصيدلانية وتجري تلك الصناعات على مراحل مختلفة وتحتاج الى وسائط عضوية ومعدنية والى محاليل مرتفعة التركيز , مما ينتج عنه مياه صرف غنية بتلك المركبات المستعملة , لذلك فإن استخدام طرق عامة لمعالجة مياه الصرف الناتجة عن الصناعات الكيميائية غير ممكن فيتم استخدام بعض الطرق التالية :‏ _
_طرق المعالجة‏ _
_1- المعالجة الفيزيائية الكيميائية الأولية : وتشمل هذه الطريقة مراحل مختلفة أولها عمليات الفصل بعد إجراء عمليات التكتل , ويستعمل حوض ازالة الزيوت في مصانع الدهانات والأصبغة ومن ثم تجري عملية التكتيل والترقيد في وسط معتدل , ويلي ذلك عملية تعويم باستعمال الهواء مما يخفض كمية المواد المعلقة في مياه الصرف من 300 الى 15 ملغ / ل , وتزيل هذه الطريقة أيضاً بعض المعادن الثقيلة والمتميزة بسميتها مما يسمح باستخدام المعالجة الحيوية فيما بعد .‏ _

_2- المعالجة الحيوية : تقدم هذه الطريقة حلاً مناسباً للمياه الحاوية على مركبات كيميائية متنوعة وخاصة المحلات العضوية وتشمل محطة معالجة مياه مياه الصرف عدة مراحل , حيث تتعرض المياه في البداية الى عملية مزج للمياه القادمة من أقسام المصنع , وبعد ذلك تزال الألوان باستعمال الكلس الحي , يلي تلك المرحلة المعالجة الحيوية ( الحوض الهوائي ) المتبوعة بحوض إزالة الزيوت ومن ثم حوض الترويق النهائي .‏ _

_3- المعالجة الفيزيائية الكيميائية النهائية : تعطي بعض الصناعات بقايا عضوية غير قابلة للتقهقر الحيوي ولذلك تضاف مرحلة أخرى على المراحل السابقة وتتمثل هذه المرحلة باجراء عملية الامتزاز على سطح الفحم المنشط.‏ _
_التعدين والصناعات الملحقة به‏ _
_تحوي مياه الصرف الناتجة عن صناعة الحديد على الأنواع التالية :‏ _

_أ - المياه المشبعة بالأمونيا : وتضم الفينولات والأمونيا والكبريت وتركيز مرتفع من شوارد الكلور , وتتم عملية المعالجة لتلك المياه باتباع المراحل التالية :‏ _
_- ازالة القطران بالترقيد أو الترشيح‏ _
_- التخلص من الأمونيا بواسطة الكلس الحي‏ _
_- تعديل المياه بعد التخلص من الأمونيا‏ _
_- معالجة حيوية بواسطة حوض التهوية .‏ _
_- ترقيد المياه الخارجة من حوض التهوية .‏ _

_ب- مياه الصرف الناتجة عن غسيل الغازات : وتحوي على الأمونيا وشوائب من الفينول والمعادن الثقيلة , وتعالج تلك المياه بطريقة الترسيب الكيميائي للمعادن الثقيلة واستخدام الكلس الحي للتخلص من الأمونيا .‏ _
_ج¯ - المياه الناتجة عن وحدة تصفيح المعادن : وتحوي على حمض كلور الماء حمض الكبريت , وحمض الآزوت وتعالج بالتعديل والأكسدة الهوائية لترسيب الحديد ويتم التخلص من الكروم المنحل باستخدام المبادلات الشاردية , أما الزيوت والشحوم فتزال من خلال حوض خاص بذلك .‏ _
_* صناعة معالجة السطوح‏ _
_تجري عمليات معالجة السطوح للمواد المعدنية والبلاستيكية والهدف من ذلك حماية السطوح من التآكل والصدأ أو تغيير خواصها أو تحسين مظهرها الخارجي , وتتم العمليات في أحواض تحوي على تراكيز عالية من المواد الكيميائية حيث تغطس القطع المراد معالجتها وبعد إخراجها يتم غسلها قبل انتقالها الى حوض آخر , لذلك فان مياه الصرف تنقسم الى قسمين هما :‏ _
_1- مياه أحواض المعالجة التي يتم التخلص منها بعد الاستعمال وتحوي على تراكيز عالية من المواد الكيميائية .‏ _
_2- مياه الغسيل وتحوي على المواد الكيميائية ذاتها ولكن بتراكيز خفيفة جداً .‏ _
_وتحوي مياه الأحواض ومياه الغسيل مركبات عضوية ومعدنية مختلفة , أما المياه الناتجة عن المصنع فتحوي على كافة المركبات الموجودة في أحواض المعالجة إضافة الى المعادن الناتجة عن التفاعلات الكيميائية والكهربائية .‏ _
_ويمكن تصنيف الملوثات الناتجة وكذلك طرق المعالجة ضمن أربع مجموعات هي : - المواد السامة : السيانور والكروم السداسي والفلور‏ _
_- المواد المغيرة للوسط الحامضي : حموض أو أسس‏ _
_- مواد معلقة : كربونات المعادن‏ _
_- عناصر أخرى مختلفة : كبريت وحديد ثنائي‏ _
_وبالتالي فإن طرق المعالجة تكون :‏ _
_- الارجاع الكيميائي لمركبات الكروم السداسي‏ _
_- تعديل الوسط الحامضي‏ _
_- طرق الأكسدة لمركبات السيانور والحديد الثنائي‏ _
_- الترسيب الكيميائي والترقيد‏ _
_أما المحطة الكاملة لمعالجة مياه الصرف الناتجة عن أحواض معالجة السطوح , فتحوي على عمليات الأكسدة والارجاع والتعديل والترسيب الكيميائي , وتعالج المياه الحاوية على تراكيز منخفضة من الملوثات بواسطة المبادلات الشاردية مما يسمح باعادة استخدام المياه واستعادة استعمال المعادن_
_أما بالنسبة للمعادن الثقيلة فهي تتضمن ما يلي :

*الزرنيخ **AS*
*الباريوم **Ba*
*الكادميوم **Cd*
*النحاس **Cu*
*الزئبق **Hg*
*النيكل **Ni*
*السيلينيوم **Se*
*الزنك **Zn*

_​_
_​


----------



## wafa1 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*معالجة التلوث البترولي للمياه*

شكرا لك علي هذا الموضوع ,وارجو منك افادتي بشئ من التفصيل في هذا الموضوع ,
اذا كان ذلك ممكنا . خاصة في مايتعلق بنوعية الاجهزة المستخدمة في المعالجة الفيزيائية
الاولية لازالة الزيوت.


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (6 نوفمبر 2010)

wafa1 قال:


> شكرا لك علي هذا الموضوع ,وارجو منك افادتي بشئ من التفصيل في هذا الموضوع ,
> اذا كان ذلك ممكنا . خاصة في مايتعلق بنوعية الاجهزة المستخدمة في المعالجة الفيزيائية
> الاولية لازالة الزيوت.


السلام عليكم اختي المعالجات من الطرق الفيزياويه المهمه تبدأمن التركيد الى المرشات الى وحدات المسح الى المعالجه بالرمل وهناك طرق غير مستخدمه بالعراق وهي المعالجه بالفحم للتخلص من الروائح ايضا للمياه الصناعيه فاختي الغاليه اختاري طريقه حتى نتداخل بالموضوع بشكل مفصل


----------



## صفاء مالو علي (28 يوليو 2011)

شكراً لك على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (28 يوليو 2011)

صفاء مالو علي قال:


> شكراً لك على هذا الموضوع المهم


 الشكر لله واعذرني عن اي قصور بالموضوع


----------

